# Question about type of wood for nest box



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I' m building new nest boxes and I have access to some 4ft x 8ft sheets of 3/4" birch plywood. Would it be ok to build my nest boxes with birch wood? I can get these sheets for the same price as I can get pine.


----------

